# Web Host That Offers ODBC Connection



## HughGuessWho (Mar 15, 2012)

I think this would be the correct forum for questions.

Does anyone know of a hosting company the allows an ODBC connection? I have been searching for some time and cannot find a single one. All seem to have security concerns.

I would like to build a dynamic site using a database for images, description and links. This would be much easier done with an ODBC connection rather than to constantly importing a database file.

Thanks in andvance for any suggestions.


----------



## HughGuessWho (Mar 17, 2012)

bump


----------



## HughGuessWho (Apr 11, 2012)

One more bump to see if I can get a response


----------



## Svandru (Apr 23, 2012)

I use ODBC to access databases hosted on IX Webhosting at https://www.ixwebhosting.com/ All you need is the ability set an IP address to allow access to the MySQL port. The ODBC part is taken care of from your own computer. You probably already know that. I also have sites on Dreamhost, and it appears they let you do it too. I haven't tried it there, but here is a link to instructions on their wiki: MySQL - DreamHost


----------

